# Masters of the chapter conversion ideas...



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok well, I came up with a few ideas on converting these fine models into finer models, to make them my own.

Heres a little diagram: 










It requires:

Berzerker Head
Iron Hands Head
Power Fist
MK7 Sargeant head

All supplied from Bitz and Kits


----------



## theoncomingstorm (Jun 24, 2008)

yeh i think they seem good, i'd give all of them imho the crusader helmets, but thats because i LOVE them, pitty cant get hold of alot of them or i'd have alot of them in my army, i might try and get some for my honour guard, make them seem better, all gold and with that helmet


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

theoncomingstorm said:


> yeh i think they seem good, i'd give all of them imho the crusader helmets, but thats because i LOVE them, pitty cant get hold of alot of them or i'd have alot of them in my army, i might try and get some for my honour guard, make them seem better, all gold and with that helmet


I love them too, but I would need to get a lot of Command Squad to get 4 . But a Zerker head is the closest alternative. Clip off the horns and voila, really nice looking helmet, I have seen some highly converted teminators which have had this done and it looks REALLY nice


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Well, I have got all the stuff, and started painting, Im not gonna glue anything until I have the stuff painted. Period lol


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

theoncomingstorm said:


> yeh i think they seem good, i'd give all of them imho the crusader helmets, but thats because i LOVE them, pitty cant get hold of alot of them or i'd have alot of them in my army, i might try and get some for my honour guard, make them seem better, all gold and with that helmet


This may help http://www.bitsandkits.co.uk/shop/category_5/SPACE-MARINE-HEADS


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

The Black Temlplar Crusader Helmet has always been one of my favorates.


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

I prefer the masters of the chapters the way that they are, but the one gripe I have is with the master of the armoury and how he is HOLDING his helmet in a POWER FIST!, it would be electrified!

M


----------



## angel of death (Apr 27, 2008)

very good and sweet


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

magician847 said:


> I prefer the masters of the chapters the way that they are, but the one gripe I have is with the master of the armoury and how he is HOLDING his helmet in a POWER FIST!, it would be electrified!
> 
> M


He can at will activate or deactivate his pwer fists' energy field. I thought they were always on too, then I read a 40k novel and found out they can be activated and deactivated at will with just a thought. I forgoet which book but I'm thinking either the Ultramarine Omnibus or one of the Hersey books.


----------



## with an iron fist (Nov 25, 2008)

I just use'm as squad leaders.


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

Grik said:


> I forgoet which book but I'm thinking either the Ultramarine Omnibus or one of the Hersey books.


Soul Drinker's Omnibus - Chapter Master Gorgoleon has one that turns on and off with a thought.


----------



## hugor1 (May 6, 2008)

Aye, before he gets ripped in half by Sapedons many legs lol, awesome book


----------

